# Back From Fishkeeper's Hell~New Aquascape -90 gallon w/ 29 gal sump



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Hi, hope you all have been well. After having to nuke my tank for the parasite Hexamita, losing some fish{RIP:-(}, and nursing one who got hole in the wen since before February. My tank has been completely changed, including the media I was using in the sump. It is still cycling. I needed to keep the 'scape simple. No more live plants or substrate in this tank. My media is now two large pieces of Poret foam from Swiss Tropicals instead of bags of eheim media, in the sump.

I am down to three of my original goldfish, and this guy who is in qt. I have three longfin panda corys, and a lace catfish. I had to find a home for those who could not withstand the treatment.
He will be in qt at least a month-Crown Pearlscale Sumo


Here is the tank-still cycling so not completely clear yet


before I added the airstones
I still have Charlie and Moby





Vann is now back in the tank. I will get new pics. The hole in his wen got really really bad. It is now healing and filling in some. It may never be the same. Here he is when still in QT


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

hi carole,

i hope van is feeling better and continues to improve. your new little crownie is adorable.i am so sorry that you went through all of this.i am sure that it was both frustrating and emotional.the rescape looks nice.hope things calm down for you and your goldies.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Hi, nice of you to say hello and thanks for your reply. It has been emotionally draining. I actually gave away one of my betta tanks yesterday which brings me to this tank and two betta tanks. I have been feeling quite overwhelmed. Lots of daily water changes, adding meds of different kinds, etc. I figured since I was in water changing mode, now was the time to get one more and treat him for every possible parasite and pathogen before introducing him. Sumo will stay in qt at least 30 days or more.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

It's nice to see you are on the ref team. I have always liked your advice.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

how nice of you to say. i only started a few weeks ago.it is still quite new to me. i am a bit unsure of myself,but it will all come with time.


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

Aw, sorry to hear about your fish losses.  I also hope Vann gets better asap!
I also enjoy your tank! The pops of color, especially the plants, against the black looks very nice. ^_^


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Hello and thanks for the nice compliment. Somehow I was not subscribed to this thread. I knew I had started one....had to find it.
Sadly I lost Vann on 4/18. The road to recovery, and my discovery of what he actually had was just too long. His organs began to shut down. 
The blue sculpture came apart, so I took that as a sign to remove it before I had a glass disaster. I have some new things coming in the mail to try instead. 
And as of yesterday, Sumo is out of quarantine!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread before :dunno:

So sorry you lost some of your beauties. That must have been awful  

Your tank and fish are amazing! Makes me want to trade in the 75 for a 100+ stocked like yours.

Glad that you're back on track.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Thanks so much. Yes.. a testament to what I preach and know~ *quarantine & treat new fish!*


----------

